
Carrie Fisher, Star Wars actress, dies aged 60 - BerislavLopac
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-38446753
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13264734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13264734)

